# ISO flavorwave turbo oven - rice recipes



## nataliel (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,
Please advise if anybody knows, whether there is any way to cook rice in the flavorwave turbo oven? If anybody cooked rice, please tell me what temperature, time and rice and water measurements are.
Thanks!!!


----------



## silver_kate (Oct 4, 2011)

1 cup rice to 3 1/2 cups rice aprx (water evaperates fast) start with the standard 1c water to 1 1/2 cups water add hot water as you need it. 
3 tablespoons of margine or butter
1 can of peas
1 large can of sliced mushies 
flavorwave at 400 for 20 mins check doneness and add more water or stock (hot) at this time. bake for another 20 mins or so.  This takes forever or it feals like it. total cook time over 1 hrs. faster to make in the pot.

(warning bake the chicken with herbs to go with this from fozen in the last 20-30 mins of cooking as we cooked the chicken with it like in the commercial.. so sad cooked and sat aside till rice cooked. )


----------

